

Avoid the 6 Hours Sleep for a Free Heroku Dyno - benmarten
https://github.com/ColibriApps/heroku-free-balancer

======
benmarten
From July 2015 on, Heroku will introduce their new pricing system which forces
free apps to sleep at least six hours a day.

With this project you can easily surpass this restriction by using only one
paid heroku app for all of your free heroku projects:

Just use one paid dyno that is always up to act as a load balancer. Now you
can add as many apps that will be always up, because the same code runs on two
identical heroku apps. Heroku Free Balancer will forward requests in the
morning to your first heroku app and in the afternoon to your second heroku
app.

------
lihan
Also unlimited horizontal scalability if your app isn't DB bound, nice.

